# Another Roux cuber has arrived a.k.a Flowkaps way to sub-30



## Flowkap (Oct 18, 2021)

Hey,

In my welcome thread I did state I'm using CFOP which, for timing solves, is still true. But as I'm still super new to cubing I wanted to try out the other dominant method first before I did even deeper (full PLL would be m next step).

My PB for 3x3 is 36s averaging at around 49s. 

Why do I do this? Because it's fun in the first place. I'm not sure if I will switch my method at all (probably not for big cubes) but I lately discovered that I love other puzzles as well. Hence it seems I'm more into the solving multiple puzzles / ways than being just super quick in one. 

Also getting super quick is hard wit time restrictions my life imposes. 

So far: Roux is super fun. Way more intuitive and not too hard if you already know CFOP. I can reuse all OLL cases from the 2x2 which themselves are more or less the ones from 3x3 anyway. The only stage I'm struggling with conceptionally is the EP substep ind LES. As the cases are soooo close I mess up a lot (M' rather M). But as ist usually 3 steppers I just turn some extra rounds. 

My M move is horrendous but M' and M2 are decent from m 3x3 PLL cases. 

I don't dare timing yet as my block building is still slow but constant (it's hard NOT to turn the cube here) practising the r and l moves to insert without rotation. Also B and B' moves.

I'm absolutely not sure what's gonna be my main method. Maybe neither nor? We'll see where the journey goes. 

Happy cubing!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 18, 2021)

W O W. Roux is fun, huh? I tried ROUX too. Pretty intuitive and fun. But for me I still enjoy CFOP more. :<
Glad to hear you're trying different methods!


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 18, 2021)

Good luck!


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 19, 2021)

Flowkap said:


> Hey,
> 
> In my welcome thread I did state I'm using CFOP which, for timing solves, is still true. But as I'm still super new to cubing I wanted to try out the other dominant method first before I did even deeper (full PLL would be m next step).
> 
> ...


Hello there, good luck with your Roux journey.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 19, 2021)

Yes, roux is sooo fun! I love the concept

If you're into learning other methods and puzzles don't forget to take a look at mehta method.
It was conceived fairly recently
I'm learning it and is very innovative and fun to solve!



Spoiler: mehta








️ Official page  






Mehta


3x3x3 Speedsolving Method - Mehta




devagio.github.io


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 22, 2021)

Ok I now can solve consistently with Roux. What I find super hard right now is that my average has dropped to be around 2:00 again (cfop is consistently at 48s)

How did You motivate to "start over" with slow times again?


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 22, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Yes, roux is sooo fun! I love the concept
> 
> If you're into learning other methods and puzzles don't forget to take a look at mehta method.
> It was conceived fairly recently
> ...


I will certainly check it out. Generally I'm not sure which method I'm gonna use for speed solving but speed also isn't my ultimate goal. 

I just discovered that solving and learning itself is more fun to me. I mean I will get faster anyway, but my only time goal is getting sub 30 consistently.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 22, 2021)

Flowkap said:


> How did You motivate to "start over" with slow times again?


Just pure competition for me. I had a sub 35 friend at the time I was using beginners method. I really wanted to beat him so I learnt CFOP. Also of you are switching methods completely in the future, don't let go of any methods. Just have them in your mind and do a few solves on them. The experience you gained on them will carry on to your main method.


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 23, 2021)

Ok, I'm getting better in not doing F2L for block building that much anymore. Meaning even worse times. But this was a kind of lucky scramble and I did not mess up block building at all. First ever sub 1 minute with Roux


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 23, 2021)

Ok did some more solves and it's getting a lot more consistent. To a point where I'm losing time equally on all steps more or less. And block building is still the beginner method (parking edge piece in the bottom front slot). I need to train CMLL more now for sure. And dare turning faster. Close to sub 1 minute though and that makes me kinda happy. It's not like double the times to my CFOP anymore (sub 50).

I almost halfed my average today but did not get sub 1 minute single again. But that was a CMLL 4B + 4c skip


----------



## Flowkap (Dec 3, 2021)

I did have my first ao50 sub 1 min today, meaning i am now consistently sub 1. Also I have very rare really bad solves meaning i mess up a lot less. Been practising block building and white yellow neutral.

Current PB is 40.92

I had some upper 40 solves as well. I tend to like Roux better the more I use it. I guess as I still ist cfop on big cubes I did not give up on it.


----------



## abigaildoyle (Dec 3, 2021)

Flowkap said:


> Hey,
> 
> In my welcome thread I did state I'm using CFOP which, for timing solves, is still true. But as I'm still super new to cubing I wanted to try out the other dominant method first before I did even deeper (full PLL would be m next step).
> 
> ...


I want to learn roux but I am focusing on CFOP because I’m still slow at it.


----------



## GodCubing (Dec 8, 2021)

Flowkap said:


> Ok I now can solve consistently with Roux. What I find super hard right now is that my average has dropped to be around 2:00 again (cfop is consistently at 48s)
> 
> How did You motivate to "start over" with slow times again?


For me I think it was the enjoyment of getting more efficient and improving rapidly with another method. I liked trying something different


----------



## Flowkap (Dec 8, 2021)

GodCubing said:


> For me I think it was the enjoyment of getting more efficient and improving rapidly with another method. I liked trying something different


I do as well. Still a bit slower than with CFOP but I did actually not practice too much lately as my kid is sick a lot. I can confirm that for now I do enjoy Roux more though. And that is what it all is about, right?


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 2, 2022)

I did not improve too much timewise lately, but ai got better at the cases that I tend to mess up in EO 4a and also in using optimized approaches to CMLL and Ortega in 2x2. I also got a 5x5 for Christmas that I can do consistently by now . 

I hope my package from dailyPuzzles will arrive at some point (still stuck at Melbourne airport since one month.... Thx Auspost) because it contains lube and most importantly my Megaminx + Skewb. Looking forward to that. 

Besides I'm not doing times solves right now as I try to improve without pressure ATM. Holiday season style relaxed slow solving.


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 10, 2022)

Today I broke basically all PBs. Not only for Roux but overall! 

I did actually practise without ruining myself for around two weeks for more relaxed training. 

Still my time is super limited with around 10 solves on the evening.


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 14, 2022)

My current collection. The original Rubik's 2x2 being my first ever twisty puzzle. 
The YJ MGC 3 Elite was a disappointment (3x3 in the back) that I bought cause I loved the 4x4 so much (in the meantime the 5x5 even more). 

Biggest positive surprise was the Moyu wrm 2021 Maglev (3x3 in front). It's just ... Wow.


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 14, 2022)

Switched to cubedesk. And new PB! 



I'm now comfortably in the 40s and might hit my first sub 30 anytime.


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 19, 2022)

Some new average PBs. Generally getting more sub 40 solves each time I do a session. Still mess up on block building and orienting the edges. So plenty room for improvements.


Scraping at the first sub 40 ao10.


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 21, 2022)

New PB single! 



Also my ao50 is now 43.34.


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 21, 2022)

Ok 2nd PB single for today. 31.04

So darn close to first ever sub 30. Oh my


----------



## Flowkap (Feb 23, 2022)

I got a new cube cabinet and learned how to solve a square-1 (almost)


----------



## Dutch Speed (Oct 28, 2022)

So how is your journey now with Roux ?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 28, 2022)

Dutch Speed said:


> So how is your journey now with Roux ?


(last seen on may)
@Flowkap


----------

